# Billow V2 Ni200 ohms jumping



## DaRoach (8/10/15)

Okay so Ive been using my billow in kanthal mode for some time but one off the reasons i got a dna 200 is so that i could build ni200 coils on it. All was fine and suddenly my resistance was jumping higher after my mod cames out off sleep mode and i would be greeted with a super hot vape, after running a dripper for a day with no incedent i concluded that it was the billow.

So im not 100% sure on this as i only did this a couple of hours ago but the theory sounds good.

I took 4 grub screws from my hobo and screwed them into my post until the top of the grub screw was just about level with the bottom of the post holes where i thread my wire through.

I fitted the original screws so as a result the ni200 once fastened should be more solid as it is between the top of the grub screw and the phillips head screw.

I hope it makes sense what im trying to explain but as i said im 100% sure on this yet.


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

Hehe, I cannot visualize what you are describing, but understand that you are trying for a more solid connection to stabilize the resistance. From what I have read, most problems occur because peeps either forget to lock in the resistance or the connection at the post or on the 510 connection is problematic. The 510 connection is especially problematic with RTAs. 
Looking forward to your update herein.


----------



## DaRoach (8/10/15)

Andre said:


> Hehe, I cannot visualize what you are describing, but understand that you are trying for a more solid connection to stabilize the resistance. From what I have read, most problems occur because peeps either forget to lock in the resistance or the connection at the post or on the 510 connection is problematic. The 510 connection is especially problematic with RTAs.
> Looking forward to your update herein.


Thanks ive never been that good with words if the mod is indeed successful ill post pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

